
Catherine Deneuve Signs Open Letter Denouncing 'Me Too' Movement as 'Witch-Hunt' - wslh
https://www.rollingstone.com/culture/news/catherine-deneuve-signs-letter-denouncing-me-too-movement-w515248
======
shams93
Really has nothing to do about offending women, this is about powerful men
using their power to force both men and women and even children to do things
completely against their will for fear of having their career destroyed. The
power differential is what makes this important, the entertainment industry is
not a holocracy, you have an extreme hierarchy and its very easy for that
power to be abused.

------
Top19
> French cinema icon claims recent focus on outing sexual predators is
> stymieing sexual freedom

No one ever had sexual freedom. It was just sexual freedom for the 1% who
could afford gym memberships, not working in college, organic food, etc.
Recently, now that the rich work so so much, I’m doubting even they are
finding sexual freedom, whatever that is.

You would have had more sexual freedom in the 1950’s.

